# Groton CT to Branford CT



## sparkynacho (Feb 5, 2015)

I purchased a 1978 31' Pearson in Groton, CT. I plan to sail it to Branford, CT and would to know if anyone in this forum has any advise or warnings. I took an intense one week sailing course and earned my ASA 101 and 103 certificates. One thing I learned is that being familiar with the goes a long way. Any advise would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

That is about a 50 mile hike so it is do-able in one day. At a rate of 5 knots it could take 10 hours so don't be shy about using your engine to maintain 5 knots of speed. Also, try to time leaving New London with the start of the flood in the Race so the current is with you (see Eldridge Tide & Pilot manual). There are other harbors you could use to bail out in along the way so make note of those.
Watch out for submarines in Groton/New London and obey all nav aids around Faulkner Island - there be rocks there.
Most of all, enjoy your new Pearson.


----------



## sparkynacho (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you for the response.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Any new to you boat will have unexpected problems, no matter how good a survey you had. I'd daysail it a few times locally, before I took the trip, even though it's a short one. Make sure the engine works (motor a few hours, shift it a few times), the sails work (rig, sails go up, go down, aren't torn up), the rudder works, and the thing stays water tight. Everything else can wait for repair on the other end. Bring tools, spares, safety equipment. Pick a good day. Start early, listen to Caleb about tides.

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

Pick up the 2015 Eldridge Tide and Pilot book. and +2 on the tide. Currents are stronger in the eastern end of LIS.


----------



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your new boat. I'm sure you've heard many of these, but I would get a copy of Eldridge if you haven't already and go with the flow; have a handheld radio in addition to your main radio; tow a dinghy; good chart; handheld gps (unless you inherited something better); look at places to duck in and anchor if you are tired or having problems (Niantic, Saybrook, etc; I'd get yourself loaded up and sleep on the boat if you are getting an early start; be patient with yourself; check your anchor set-up/rode; bring a way to re-charge your cell phone. If this is your first sail, I'd take a couple of days and enjoy it. If you are going solo, make a couple sandwiches in advance and put a cooler in the cockpit. Good Luck. I live in CT, but keep my boat in New Bedford. If your crew abandons you prior to sail and you don't want to go alone, let me know and if I'm not under my boat, painting, I'll give you a hand.
Greg


----------



## sparkynacho (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you for the great advice.

Greg,

I will be sailing with my wife, but we are both new to sailing. I will definitely keep you in mind when it comes time to put the boat in the water. I really can't leave it at the marina where it is located and I have to move it to the marina I just signed up in. 


Thank you,

Alex


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Hi,

I sail that stretch often. You are getting good advice so far as to currents and US Navy traffic and some basic equipment to have onboard. There's also the ferries and a couple of things you could bump into along the way. Overall it's an easy trip as long as you have the weather.

Use Eldridges to try and catch the end of the ebb on the river - slack at the mouth - and then you can ride the flood to Branford. This will give you fair current for most of the trip (as the trip will be longer than six hours).

I'm not a Seatow/BoatUS member but for your first season with an untested boat it might not be a bad idea, just in case you need a tow in.

I'd also be willing to lend a hand if you need it (and our schedules work out). I can always hop the train back to New London or Mystic.

PM me or email me at (trysail)AT(gmail)DOT(com)


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

1st. Invest in towboat or seatow before you go. Well worth the investment if you have a problem.
2nd. look at the weather windows carefully. We've had a lot of really windy days this spring.
If you need help w/ pick up or drop offs let me know. I work in Branford and keep the boat in westbrook. email [email protected]
Jim


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Agree with the advice of many others here. Pick up the 2015 Eldridge Tide & Pilot ASAP and get to know how to use it BEFORE you head out. Lot's of good information. My copy is always sitting in the cockpit next to me whenever I head out. As someone mentioned take the last of the ebb from Groton into the Sound then pick up the Flood west. Use the currents to your advantage and it makes for a more pleasant trip. Also err on the side of taking the ebb from Groton earlier rather than last minute. Better to buck a little current while the boat is in the Sound rather than bucking it to try and get into the Sound and miss the full flood benefit.


----------



## sparkynacho (Feb 5, 2015)

I must say that I am impressed with the support the members of this forum provide. I will be getting Eldridge Tide and Pilot tomorrow. Those who offered to assist, please don't be surprised if I reach out to you. Even with the certification, I really didn't want my first sail to be 10 hours long. As I am not familiar with the waters, it adds to the challenge of getting to Branford.

Once again, thank you all!


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Plan on leaving w/ the start of the flood at the race. Current speeds can easily reach 2kts til your past Madison. Can make a dramatic difference in how long the trip takes.
Jim


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

You can look at active captain to check out ports along the way. You might want to make notes on what ones folks say are good and bad. That way if something breaks or you get weather, or just too tired to continue you will know where to go. They have an app for smart phones as well. It is a handy site for sure.

I would make sure you allow at least two or three days to do this, not that it will take that long, but you never know. Also it is fun to be able to stop and have dinner off the boat and what not.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

Assuming you make the the trip a DELIVERY as opposed to a cruise, it should not take very long at all. I just plotted a simple route from Groton to Branford and it came in at 40 miles. Of course your trip will be a little longer but not that much. If you time the currents correctly you probably will average close to 7 kts. I bet the trip is closer to 6 hours than 10 hours.

I have bought three boats that I needed to bring home. The first one (Newport 28) was 35nm away in Mamaroneck. I brought it to Mt. Sinai and we did it in 5 hours. We got super lucky with the weather and sailed just about the entire time. The second boat (O'day 35) was in Newport RI. I did that trip in 2 days with my dad and a delivery captain for help. This time the weather wasn't great for sailing but the currents made for another fast and easy trip. The last deliver was October 2013 when I bought my C&C 110 home from Mystic. It was blowing stink the entire time, but fortunately was directly behind us. I flew just part of the headsail and we did 55nm in 7 hours for an 8 kt average.

Time the currents, don't be afraid to use the engine, and have at it.

I assume you are going to study the charts and plan a route well in advance. There are numerous shoals and other obstructions along your route. If you plan accordingly, it's a simple trip.

Good luck and have fun.

Barry



sparkynacho said:


> I must say that I am impressed with the support the members of this forum provide. I will be getting Eldridge Tide and Pilot tomorrow. Those who offered to assist, please don't be surprised if I reach out to you. Even with the certification, I really didn't want my first sail to be 10 hours long. As I am not familiar with the waters, it adds to the challenge of getting to Branford.
> 
> Once again, thank you all!


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Pearson 30 not 31 right? I have owned two of them. They are fun and lively.

Pearson 30

Good luck.


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

General stuff on delivering new (but old) boats. 

Make sure your engine is in good order. Change the oil (even if the PO said they changed it recently) and filter. It would be a good idea to change the fuel filters as well. Check coolant level. Might as well get to know the engine a bit now, you're in for a long (and hopefully enjoyable) relationship. Run the engine for a good hour or more (after changing oil/filters) before leaving on the trip. Check for oil and coolant leaks. Make sure the belts are tensioned well and look good. Replace them if they look worn. Carry a spare gallon of antifreeze/coolant and oil aboard (if you don't end up using it, it will still be good next season). A spare set of belts wouldn't be a bad idea either. 


Bring a handheld VHF and get a Long Island Sound chartbook so you can see the whole journey and will have charts for all of the ports along the way. 

You can get all this stuff at Defender, which is right near Groton. If Defender doesn't have it, the West Marine in Old Saybrook is huge, as is the one in Branford. Better prices at Defender, generally though.

What everyone says about the tides and currents is spot on. Tides and currents are a way of life on the sound. 

As far as the path goes, keep an eye out for long sand shoal off of the Connecticut river. There are some real shallows there. Duck Island Roads off off Westrbook is a great place to anchor for the night if you want/need too. Don't know if I would stay there on a 30'er if a real storm was coming through, but it is an easy in/out anchorage in a calm night. 

The area around Branford is fairly rocky, so you don't want to mess around with cutting inside markers until you really know the area. Never went in to Branford myself so I can't give any details about the harbor. Check Active Captain out. It's a great resource.

Southern New England is really one of the great cruising areas in the world. Get to know the area and you'll have a blast.


Good luck, have fun.


----------



## sparkynacho (Feb 5, 2015)

My plan is to spend the next two weekends getting the boat ready. I will be taking inventory to see what I have and what I need to buy in order to make a pleasant voyage. 

I will be spending the days planning and charting the trip. 



Alex


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

sailpower said:


> Pearson 30 not 31 right? I have owned two of them. They are fun and lively.
> 
> Pearson 30
> 
> Good luck.


Pearson did make a 31 starting in 77.

http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?class_id=861

Nice fractional rig too.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkynacho (Feb 5, 2015)

It is a 31'. My avatar is a picture of the boat in 2013 of the previous owner sailing her.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Sparky: I made the exact same trip when I bought my Oday 23 15 years ago! I sailed her from the yacht club next to the UConn campus (can't remember the name of it now) all the way to Goodsell Point Marina in Branford. We did the trip in one day; one loooong day. The first third of the trip, there was too much wind, the middle third was perfect, and the last third we had to motor. I seem to remember the trip taking about 9 hours, give or take.

Where are you going to be in Branford? I left Goodsell at the end of last summer and moved over to Bruce and Johnson. Welcome to the clubs: sailing and Branford!


----------



## sparkynacho (Feb 5, 2015)

It sounds like you boat your boat from the same yacht club I did. Shennecossett Yacht club is located next to the UConn campus. My slip is also located at the Bruce Brewer and Johnson marina in Branford. Looking forward to the trip.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

All good advise offered above.
One thing that remained with me with my first unplanned entrance to Branford Harbor,
tired and in the middle of the night, was the approach to Big/Little Mermaids.
Would be good to familiarize with chart before hand especially if doing delivery
in one long day. Not at all difficult if checked out before hand with clear mind.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

With a new-to-you boat and new sailors, I would plan on taking two days (unless things go perfectly!). Branford is not an easy harbor to enter. It's not obvious from out on the Sound and rocks are everywhere. You certainly don't want to make your first entrance in the dark. Westbrook would make a good midway stop. Yes you can anchor at Duck Island but it can be a bit tricky with strong currents. I would go into Pilot's Point marina and then enjoy a hot shower and a nice dinner ashore.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

JimsCAL said:


> With a new-to-you boat and new sailors, I would plan on taking two days (unless things go perfectly!). Branford is not an easy harbor to enter. It's not obvious from out on the Sound and rocks are everywhere. You certainly don't want to make your first entrance in the dark. Westbrook would make a good midway stop. Yes you can anchor at Duck Island but it can be a bit tricky with strong currents. I would go into Pilot's Point marina and then enjoy a hot shower and a nice dinner ashore.


I like the way Jim thinks. Pick a best choice Plan B location like Pilot's Point as your possible stop over point.

Last fall I helped a fellow sailor get his Tartan 34 from New London to as far as New Haven harbor, just as the sun was setting. We started out not long after daylight as we had slept on the boat the night before. It was a fun but long sail and the engine had coil problems when hot, so there was some drifting involved, but we got there, in one day.

BTW, I wasn't that impressed with New Haven harbor as a transient boater. We docked right by the Amistad replica.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Yeah, I wouldn't want to try and find my way between the Mermaids at night, especially if I've never been there before. Too many lights on shore to screw you up.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

mstern said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't want to try and find my way between the Mermaids at night, especially if I've never been there before. Too many lights on shore to screw you up.


Are the Mermaids the outer breakwalls to the harbor of New Haven? If so I heartily agree but we had already made the harbor and found the public dock as the sun sank below the horizon. The shipping activity in the harbor was interesting also as it darkened.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

CalebD said:


> Are the Mermaids the outer breakwalls to the harbor of New Haven? If so I heartily agree but we had already made the harbor and found the public dock as the sun sank below the horizon. The shipping activity in the harbor was interesting also as it darkened.


I was actually responding to an earlier post that I failed to quote, so you were left with the impression that I was addressing your post about New Haven harbor; sorry about that.

The Mermaids are two large rock formations that frame the entrance to the inner harbor in Branford. The Big Mermaid is a very large rock formation that is about 25 feet above MHW with a lighted marker atop. The Little Mermaid is a much lower set of rocks that is mostly awash at high tide and maybe 3-4 feet above MHW at low tide. It is marked with an unlit red nun. The channel between the two is about 40 feet wide and is the (supposedly) dredged channel that leads from the outer harbor to the inner harbor. At high tide, a lot of boats, especially smaller boats, ignore the channel and pass to the south of the Little Mermaid as that stretch of water (in between the Little Mermaid and the adjacent headland) is quite wide and placid.

My comment was meant to address that Branford Harbor is pretty well lit up with houses and street lights, and its difficult to pick out the lit marker on top of the Big Mermaid from all that clutter.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

As we all talked about Eldridge's, I just want to mention that what we were all talking about is tidal current, not tide. I have noticed a lot of new (and some old) sailors get the two confused. Tide is the height of the water, tidal current is the flow of the water. Tides are readily visible from tide tables. Tidal currents are usually based on the tide, but one has to look at the charts (like Eldridge's) to understand what they do. They will also vary quite a bit, depending on things like outflows from rivers and wind. The area you are sailing offers major tidal currents that can tremendously help or hinder a voyage, so use them to your advantage. Sorry if this is too elementary for you, but I see confusion on this all the time.


----------



## sparkynacho (Feb 5, 2015)

I welcome all type of information and clarification. Anything that makes my sailing experience safer and easier is good.


----------

